# Skull Theory Diagram



## rainbowskin

Came across this diagram for the skull theory for all of you who like to guess the gender on scan pics :flower:

"Skull Theory is an at-home technique for predicting gender, although fans claim it has a 92% accuracy rate. Basically, you compare your babys ultrasound profile picture to the diagram below, looking for certain male or female markers in the shape of the skull."

https://cdn.babble.com/being-pregnant/files/2012/01/skull1.jpg


https://blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/2012/01/18/skull-theory-a-gender-predictor/


----------



## daydreaming22

"skull theory" originated from forensics, which uses similar diagrams to identify the sex of human remains. Unfortunately, the changes in the skull that differentiate male from female do not take place until after puberty...so there is no way that the theory is accurate in utero. If you conduct a search, you will only find the theory mentioned on pregnancy message boards and a search on pub med turns up no scientific evidence that it works on infants/fetuses. Its just for fun. However, if you look up nub theory, which looks at the angle of the genital tubercle, it has been proven by medical journal publications to be over 90% accurate at determining the gender at 12 weeks.


----------



## 6lilpigs

This is all completely correct:) Skull theory is completely for fun, and something I came up with a few years ago after watching Time Team! (any Uk mums may know the programme lol) Even on my original post on the In-Gender site, maybe 2 years ago? it was said that it was for fun with no scientific back up, but it seemed to have spread like wild fire since then!!

BUT!! I reckon if you have the right picture with the right angle you still can have a good guess:) I have rarely seen a girl with a completely flat forehead, usually they do have a more semi circle from eyebrow to top of forehead and again I have only ever seen a strong slope from eyebrow to top of forehead on a boy, so maybe if your lucky it will work for you! if not theres always the cabbage gender test lol!!!!!


----------



## Elljo3

Going on the skull I say girl x


----------



## Momma Duck

This was taken at 13 weeks :)

Do you think its a boy or girl based on skull/nub theory?!

Thanks :)
 



Attached Files:







097.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 94


----------



## missl1

can anyone guess mine please x
 



Attached Files:







baby new.png
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Momma Duck

I think boy...total guesss tho...what do you think for mine?!


----------



## missl1

i think yours is a boy by a few things on the picture xx


----------



## mizza1987

Anyone fancy a guess at mine?? this was at 21 + 4 :0)
 



Attached Files:







BD3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ajbmama

mizza1987 said:


> Anyone fancy a guess at mine?? this was at 21 + 4 :0)

Girl


----------



## naria

Ive always gone by how low/high they are lying in uterus and so far haven't been wrong lol. I said both of mine were boys from 8weeks, 2boys. Told my mate she was having a girl and she gave birth to charlotte 16weeks ago. And made my cousin in law upset by telling him theirs wad a girl. Daisy Jane born august 2012. Lols


If its lying low its a boy. High its a girl.


----------



## naria

Momma Duck said:


> This was taken at 13 weeks :)
> 
> Do you think its a boy or girl based on skull/nub theory?!
> 
> Thanks :)

Based on height theory i say boy


----------



## littlesteph

naria said:


> Ive always gone by how low/high they are lying in uterus and so far haven't been wrong lol. I said both of mine were boys from 8weeks, 2boys. Told my mate she was having a girl and she gave birth to charlotte 16weeks ago. And made my cousin in law upset by telling him theirs wad a girl. Daisy Jane born august 2012. Lols
> 
> 
> If its lying low its a boy. High its a girl.

one book I read in my last pregnancy said the way you carry is actually to do with the mother's body and the uterus, but saying that I do believe how you carry can say what sex baby you are having, my sister carried low and all over with her pregnancy and she had a girl, I carried high and was a ball and had a boy, a friend of mine carried high and was a ball also but she had a girl, so sometimes I think it can tell you the sex of the baby, its not always right though


----------



## 888

Can someone please guess mine? Thank you
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Anyone want to guess my baby's gender for fun? This scan picture is from yesterday 10w3d xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Bumpty bump...


----------



## jumping.bean

What do u think about mine?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Louise88

I studied the skull theory trying to guess my own babies sex as he had been so awkward and didnt provide a nub shot at the 12 week scan and I wanted to know! Lol however I did come to the conclusion that you can't possibly tell by the skull because the skull pictures describing the skull theory are a mans skull and a womans and baby skulls wouldn't be that shape until adulthood so in my eyes there's no possible way to tell sex by skull. 

888 I think boy

Jonesbaby I think girl

Jumping.bean I think girl

Xxx


----------



## amritabs

Pls guess a girl or boy?
 



Attached Files:







5a.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 4









4a.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 2









3a.jpg
File size: 89.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## enalena

This was taken in the 14th week. What do you think boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







vk5.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Katt36

Any guess on mine ladies?


----------



## Katt36

One more just in case.


----------



## nicky26

Can you guess? I find out in week n half. One skull pic I thnk is 100% girl and other 100% boy....can't oy be one or the other haha. What you guys think? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nicky26

Sorry would only let one image attach to last comment
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nicky26

Katt36 said:


> One more just in case.
> View attachment 673685

I reckon girlie xx


----------



## Preg Mama

mizza1987 said:


> Anyone fancy a guess at mine?? this was at 21 + 4 :0)

girl


----------



## Jewels29

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740899&stc=1&d=1394110336


----------



## beaniebump2

Can anyone tell me there predictions pink or blue please, as I don't find out until 24th June :( too long to wait lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0180_1.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smallmoomin

I think girl x


----------



## excitedgirly

Can anyone take a guess? skull or nub theory? The scan says 13W+2
 



Attached Files:







20140529_152832mod2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emmi Cobb

Can anyone guess mine?


----------



## Emmi Cobb

Emmi Cobb said:


> Can anyone guess mine?
> 
> View attachment 1064670


12 weeks 3 days by the way!


----------

